# RESIN 4 DOOR BIG BODY CADDIES FOR SALE



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PREORDERS ON THE 4 DOOR BIG BODY CADDIES TAKEN NOW. THE RESINS WILL BE READY IN 2-4 WEEKS. THESE ARE KLEANER THAN THE ONES FROM AMERICAN RESINS. YOU WILL NEED A '94 -'96 IMPALA OR CAPRICE KIT TO FINISH. I DO ALSO CARRY THOSE KITS. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. I DO NOT WANT TO WASTE THE TIME OF THE CASTER IN MAKING MORE THAN I NEED. THESE WILL COST ME MONEY TO HAVE MADE IN KLEAN. THANKS TO MRBIGGS FOR MAKING THE CADDY AS KLEAN AS IT IS. PRICE IS $60.00 PLUS $4.50 SHIPPING I WILL SELL THE BIG BODY AND THE '94 IMPALA FOR $70.00 PLUS $6.50 SHIPPED PM ME IF INTERESTED. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

chrome bumpers?!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I AM IN LINE !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 05:07 PM~7765537
> *I  AM  IN  LINE  !
> *


PM ME FOR MY PAYMENT INFO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

OH CHIT U KNOW IM DEFINATELY GETN SOME OF THESE!!!!!!! UHM WHERE DO THE CHROME BUMPERS COME FROM THO??????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 24 2007, 06:14 PM~7765586
> *OH CHIT U KNOW IM DEFINATELY GETN SOME OF THESE!!!!!!! UHM WHERE DO THE CHROME BUMPERS COME FROM THO??????
> *


I SEND THEM TO GET CHROMED.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 24 2007, 05:14 PM~7765586
> *OH CHIT U KNOW IM DEFINATELY GETN SOME OF THESE!!!!!!! UHM WHERE DO THE CHROME BUMPERS COME FROM THO??????
> *


MRBIGGS


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 05:16 PM~7765600
> *I SEND THEM TO GET CHROMED.
> *


HOW MUCH EXTRA TO GET EM CHROME BIGGZ???? THESE ARE GOIN TO BE MY EARLY BDAY PRESENT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so they come with the chrome bumpers?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 24 2007, 06:25 PM~7765674
> *so they come with the chrome bumpers?
> *


:nono: THAT WILL BE EXTRA.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 05:26 PM~7765686
> *:nono: THAT WILL BE EXTRA.
> *


ITS NADA HOMIE...JUST PM'E :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2007, 08:12 PM~7765570
> *PM ME FOR MY PAYMENT INFO :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

OK NOW UR JUST TEASIN BIGGZ...LOL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 24 2007, 05:40 PM~7765833
> *OK NOW UR JUST TEASIN BIGGZ...LOL
> *


THAT'S CALLED KLEAN TEASING, THANKS FOR THE ORDER EDDIE.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2007, 05:41 PM~7765844
> *THAT'S CALLED KLEAN TEASING, THANKS FOR THE ORDER EDDIE.
> *



NO PROBLEMO!!!!! LOL


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

man biggz make them billet lookin grillz for these... not the big daddiez(castle) them other kind u see......... well make both  now that will be the ish... i seen some model earlier with one cant remember whos.... the lacs is clean though


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, too bad i dont have that much for one of these


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2007, 05:47 PM~7765411
> *PREORDERS ON THE 4 DOOR BIG BODY CADDIES TAKEN NOW. THE RESINS WILL BE READY IN 2-4 WEEKS. THESE ARE KLEANER THAN THE ONES FROM AMERICAN RESINS. YOU WILL NEED A '94 -'96 IMPALA OR CAPRICE KIT TO FINISH. I DO ALSO CARRY THOSE KITS. NO CHROME PART'S YOU WILL HAVE TO SEND YOUR OWN TO BE CHROMED SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. I DO NOT WANT TO WASTE THE TIME OF THE CASTER IN MAKING MORE THAN I NEED. THESE WILL COST ME MONEY TO HAVE MADE IN KLEAN. THANKS TO MRBIGGS FOR MAKING THE CADDY AS KLEAN AS IT IS. PRICE IS $60.00 PLUS $4.50 SHIPPING I WILL SELL THE BIG BODY AND THE '94 IMPALA FOR $70.00 PLUS $6.50 SHIPPED PM ME IF INTERESTED. THANK YOU, beto
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i figured they would have been more than that... what a deal on a rare car... now lets ee if the the ones that been postin threads left and right wantin one actually come through and get one..


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey betoscustoms! I sent you a PM. You know I got to have at least two of these. Damn I didn't expect to get them so quick. Good looking out TXFLEETWOOD 82!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE...

AS LONG AS THEY COME WITH BUMPERS AND GRILLS..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2007, 06:43 PM~7766471
> *PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE...
> 
> AS LONG AS THEY COME WITH BUMPERS AND GRILLS..
> *


MUST SEND PAYMENT IN ORDER TO GET ONE, THANKS.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Apr 24 2007, 08:36 PM~7766386
> *Hey betoscustoms! I sent you a PM. You know I got to have at least two of these. Damn I didn't expect to get them so quick. Good looking out TXFLEETWOOD 82!
> *


n/p i wouldnt mind gettin one but im gettin broke no any work kinda slow.... maybe later... be ight :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2007, 07:47 PM~7766505
> *MUST SEND PAYMENT IN ORDER TO GET ONE, THANKS.
> *


OK SO ILL HAVE TO GET YOU ON FRIDAY,PAYDAY,

BANK ACCT TOO LOW RIGHT NOW,BUT I WILL GIVE YOU A MESSAGE TO GET AT ME FRIDAY FOR MY EMAIL ADDY TO SEND ME A REQUEST FOR PAYMENT ON PAYPAL..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2007, 06:51 PM~7766549
> *OK SO ILL HAVE TO GET YOU ON FRIDAY,PAYDAY,
> 
> BANK ACCT TOO LOW RIGHT NOW,BUT I WILL GIVE YOU A MESSAGE TO GET AT ME FRIDAY FOR MY EMAIL ADDY TO SEND ME A REQUEST FOR PAYMENT ON PAYPAL..
> *


pm sent


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2007, 08:02 PM~7766651
> *pm sent
> *


replyed....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2007, 07:09 PM~7766722
> *replyed....
> *


thank you


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2007, 08:17 PM~7766804
> *thank you
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

How much would it be w/the chrome bumper/grill (if your selling them already chromed)? And how many bodies you offering? Thanks, Gonz


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 24 2007, 07:30 PM~7766918
> *How much would it be w/the chrome bumper/grill (if your selling them already chromed)? And how many bodies you offering? Thanks, Gonz
> *


PM MRBIGSS FOR CHROME BUMPERS.
YOU CAN GET AS MANY AS BIG BODY CADDIES AS YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

how much we talking$$$$$$$$


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Apr 24 2007, 08:22 PM~7767299
> *how much we talking$$$$$$$$
> *


PREORDERS ON THE 4 DOOR BIG BODY CADDIES TAKEN NOW. THE RESINS WILL BE READY IN 2-4 WEEKS. THESE ARE KLEANER THAN THE ONES FROM AMERICAN RESINS. YOU WILL NEED A '94 -'96 IMPALA OR CAPRICE KIT TO FINISH. I DO ALSO CARRY THOSE KITS. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. I DO NOT WANT TO WASTE THE TIME OF THE CASTER IN MAKING MORE THAN I NEED. THESE WILL COST ME MONEY TO HAVE MADE IN KLEAN. THANKS TO MRBIGGS FOR MAKING THE CADDY AS KLEAN AS IT IS. PRICE IS $60.00 PLUS $4.50 SHIPPING I WILL SELL THE BIG BODY AND THE '94 IMPALA FOR $70.00 PLUS $6.50 SHIPPED PM ME IF INTERESTED. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 24 2007, 08:30 PM~7766918
> *How much would it be w/the chrome bumper/grill (if your selling them already chromed)? And how many bodies you offering? Thanks, Gonz
> *


you can send out the chrome stuff you need to this place they will take care of you on that. http://www.chrometechusa.com/


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 08:24 PM~7767314
> *you can send out the chrome stuff you need to this place they will take care of you on that. http://www.chrometechusa.com/
> *


KOOL, THANKS PRIMO, I WAS JUST GOING TO CALL YOU ON THAT INFO.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

beto I know you said payment first. Ill hit you up about the payment dogg on your cell or Pm if you want. But anyway I want 2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 24 2007, 08:30 PM~7767347
> *beto I know you said payment first. Ill hit you up about the payment dogg on your cell or Pm if you want. But anyway I want 2
> *


PM SENT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be savin to send parts to chromers alright....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i definatly want one, but i dont get paid again till next week. but keep me in mind.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:24 PM~7767314
> *you can send out the chrome stuff you need to this place they will take care of you on that. http://www.chrometechusa.com/
> *



what happend to your plater bro??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

$$$$ sent! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 25 2007, 05:26 AM~7768714
> *$$$$ sent!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

can i get one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 25 2007, 06:43 AM~7768768
> *THANK YOU
> *



naw bro thank you and Biggs for making this happen!  Should get the $$ in a few days.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 25 2007, 04:46 AM~7768469
> *what happend to your plater bro??
> *


the first guy suck's that's why it took so long to get your stuff done. as for the other guy, he is the one i use.  i sent you his link right.?


and thank's low


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2007, 05:47 PM~7765411
> *PREORDERS ON THE 4 DOOR BIG BODY CADDIES TAKEN NOW. THE RESINS WILL BE READY IN 2-4 WEEKS. THESE ARE KLEANER THAN THE ONES FROM AMERICAN RESINS. YOU WILL NEED A '94 -'96 IMPALA OR CAPRICE KIT TO FINISH. I DO ALSO CARRY THOSE KITS. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. I DO NOT WANT TO WASTE THE TIME OF THE CASTER IN MAKING MORE THAN I NEED. THESE WILL COST ME MONEY TO HAVE MADE IN KLEAN. THANKS TO MRBIGGS FOR MAKING THE CADDY AS KLEAN AS IT IS. PRICE IS $60.00 PLUS $4.50 SHIPPING I WILL SELL THE BIG BODY AND THE '94 IMPALA FOR $70.00 PLUS $6.50 SHIPPED PM ME IF INTERESTED. THANK YOU, beto
> 
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 25 2007, 03:08 AM~7768424
> *i definatly want one,  but i dont get paid again till next week.  but keep me in mind.
> *


PLEASE GET PAYMENT TO ME BY MAY 4th AND YOU'LL MAKE FIRST RUN. NOT SURE IF THEY'LL BE A SECOND RUN


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 25 2007, 01:24 PM~7770570
> *PLEASE GET PAYMENT TO ME BY MAY 4th AND YOU'LL MAKE FIRST RUN. NOT SURE IF THEY'LL BE A SECOND RUN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

NOW I NEW IF I WAIT I'LL COME UP ON SOMETHING BETTER ,NOW THIS I WILL GET FROM YOU 

I WILL BUY ONE FROM YOU FOR SURE 
1-96' BODY STYLE CADDY 60.OO
+S&H 4.50
$64.50 MONEY ORDER WILL BE IN THE MAIL TOMORROW ,
BUT I STILL NEED AN ADDRESS ???
I AIN'T GOT NO PAY-PAL ... SORRY DAWG...


STILL WAITING ON A REPLY ON THEM WHEELS TOO?????
ADDRESS???


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

I'LL TAKE A SET OF CHROME BUMPERS AN GRILLE
$$$????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 25 2007, 10:44 AM~7770669
> *NOW I NEW IF I WAIT I'LL COME UP ON SOMETHING BETTER ,NOW THIS I WILL GET FROM YOU
> 
> I WILL BUY ONE FROM YOU FOR SURE
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ok bro, i'll take 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn, i'll try to hit you up before the 4th! Gotta decide on the car payment or a caddy! lmao! J/k my check should be straight next week so i'll hit you up.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 25 2007, 01:53 PM~7772169
> *Damn, i'll try to hit you up before the 4th! Gotta decide on the car payment or a caddy! lmao! J/k my check should be straight next week so i'll hit you up.
> *


CAR PAYMENT WILL STILL BE THERE NEXT MONTH, NOT SURE IF THE CADDY WILL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 25 2007, 07:34 AM~7769018
> *the first guy suck's that's why it took so long to get your stuff done.  as for the other guy, he is the one i use.  i sent you his link right.?
> and thank's low
> *



naw i didnt get no link what is it bro cause ima have ome shit ima need plated here really really soon


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 25 2007, 04:37 PM~7772497
> *CAR PAYMENT WILL STILL BE THERE NEXT MONTH, NOT SURE IF THE CADDY WILL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

On the real, Anyone who's dealt with me, knows i dont make a deal without cash in hand. But i'll get back to you next thursday! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 25 2007, 06:51 AM~7768797
> *can i get one
> *


for the right price....

$64.50 and thats just for a body shipped to you.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2007, 03:29 PM~7772899
> *for the right price....
> 
> $64.50 and thats just for a body shipped to you.. :biggrin:
> *


BODY, HOOD AND BUMPERS......YOU CAN ALSO BUY COMPLETE KIT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 25 2007, 04:45 PM~7773017
> *BODY, HOOD AND BUMPERS......YOU CAN ALSO BUY COMPLETE KIT
> *


NOT CHROMED.  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 25 2007, 03:55 PM~7773085
> *NOT CHROMED.  ^^^^^^^^^
> *


YEAH, WHAT HE SAID


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

can i get just a set of grill and bumpers? lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

are these being made with a pressure pot?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 26 2007, 12:19 PM~7779433
> *are these being made with a pressure pot?
> *


THESE WILL BE KLEAN AND SEAT THE RIGHT WAY.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

put me down for one beto


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 27 2007, 05:34 PM~7788462
> *put me down for one beto
> *


NEED PAYMENT BY MAY 4th


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok no problem


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 27 2007, 05:37 PM~7788475
> *NEED PAYMENT BY MAY 4th
> *


 :0 looks like im gonna make it :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 26 2007, 01:19 PM~7779433
> *are these being made with a pressure pot?
> *


pressure pot, and by a casting company who does them for a living.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet...


biggs when i have a question you know ima be askin you alot...


you and the rest the crew..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 27 2007, 06:16 PM~7788699
> *:0 looks like im gonna make it :uh:
> *


SORRY EDDIE, WORKED LATE TONIGHT AND COULD NOT SWING BY. LEAVING TO LA IN A COUPLE OF HOURS AND WILL BE BACK ON TUESDAY. I'LL CALL YOU AND SWING BY TO PICK THAT UP, THANKS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

get my cash yet? :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 27 2007, 09:25 PM~7789733
> *get my cash yet?  :cheesy:
> *


NO NOT YET


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

i would buy but they are way to much :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 28 2007, 06:20 AM~7790741
> *i would buy but they are way to much :angry:
> *


thats what you think , wait til they hit on ebay , thats waaaay too much....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 26 2007, 10:01 PM~7783275
> *THESE WILL BE KLEAN AND SEAT THE RIGHT WAY.
> *


  :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 28 2007, 06:20 AM~7790741
> *i would buy but they are way to much :angry:
> *


yeah its only 65 bucks.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 28 2007, 05:20 AM~7790741
> *i would buy but they are way to much :angry:
> *


ACTUALLY THE PRICE IS BELOW WHAT IS SHOULD BE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 28 2007, 06:20 AM~7790741
> *i would buy but they are way to much :angry:
> *


if you can't afford them , then don't buy none. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT IS NOW DONE. AND IT'S OFF TO BETO AT THE SHOW TOMORROW.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 29 2007, 12:27 AM~7794635
> *IT IS NOW DONE.  AND IT'S OFF TO BETO AT THE SHOW TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> ...



is this a casted item or the master !?!

Can't wait to get 1 ! Are there plans to cast your 2dr yet ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2007, 10:01 PM~7794808
> *is  this  a  casted  item  or the  master  !?!
> 
> Can't  wait  to  get  1  !  Are  there    plans  to    cast  your  2dr  yet ?
> *


SEND YOUR PAYMENT MINI, I'LL ORDER ONE FOR YOU.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2007, 11:01 PM~7794808
> *is  this  a  casted  item  or the  master  !?!
> 
> Can't  wait  to  get  1  !  Are  there    plans  to    cast  your  2dr  yet ?
> *


NA... THIS IS THE MASTER. I WILL MAKE THE 2-DOOR'S FROM THE GOOD COPIE'S OF THIS 4-DOOR.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 29 2007, 01:16 AM~7794882
> *SEND YOUR PAYMENT MINI, I'LL ORDER ONE FOR YOU.
> *



i should be covered already ! Thanks anyways !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Car looks sick! Pricing is pretty reasonable although I would consider to have chrome bumpers included in the kit. It's kinda hard for people out here to get their stuff chromed and I also think the kit is not complete without it.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2007, 01:38 AM~7795404
> *i  should  be  covered  already  !  Thanks  anyways !
> *


???????????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 29 2007, 03:42 AM~7795462
> *Car looks sick! Pricing is pretty reasonable although I would consider to have chrome bumpers included in the kit. It's kinda hard for people out here to get their stuff chromed and I also think the kit is not complete without it.
> *


x2


yall know im still hella new to this still....:biggrin:
but jevries does make a good point...but i aint tryin to get myself in trouble...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 29 2007, 10:01 AM~7796675
> *x2
> yall know im still hella new to this still....:biggrin:
> but jevries does make a good point...but i aint tryin to get myself in trouble...
> *


IF I WERE TO DO THAT THE PRICE WILL GO UP.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO THAT BIG BODY IS CLEAN AS FUCK!!!!!!!I SEEN IT AT THE SHOW TODAY AND WAS ALMOST OUT THE DOOR WITH THE MASTER TILL I HEARD BETO'S CUETE HAMMER CLICK BACK!!!!!!...LOL!!!! VERY NICE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 29 2007, 09:36 PM~7800146
> *IF I WERE TO DO THAT THE PRICE WILL GO UP.
> *


i know but i was just agreeing with what jevries said........
no harm in that,just makin it known he aint the only one that thought of that...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 29 2007, 09:23 PM~7800485
> *i know but i was just agreeing with what jevries said........
> no harm in that,just makin it known he aint the only one that thought of that...
> *


NON TAKIN, JUST WANT TO MAKE IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 29 2007, 09:01 PM~7800338
> *YO THAT BIG BODY IS CLEAN AS FUCK!!!!!!!I SEEN IT AT THE SHOW TODAY AND WAS ALMOST OUT THE DOOR WITH THE MASTER TILL I HEARD BETO'S CUETE HAMMER CLICK BACK!!!!!!...LOL!!!! VERY NICE!
> *



5 HOUR DRIVE HOME ON NORMA'S LAP. WILL GO TO CASTER TOMORROW. GET YOUR PAYMENT IN BY MAY 4th tHANKS, beto


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dammit.... i get paid on the 5th....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 29 2007, 10:54 PM~7800983
> *dammit.... i get paid on the 5th....
> *


PAYPAL ON THE 5th


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cant wait to see some done up!!!!!!!!!! just wish i had money now,,,,VERY NICE


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

im'a try to get one... hopefully ill be able to the 4th... kinda bad timing right now homie... kinda in a bind.... be nice to be watching spiderman in theaters knowing im gettin a bigbody lac from beto in the mail lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 29 2007, 11:02 PM~7801007
> *im'a try to get one... hopefully ill be able to the 4th... kinda bad timing right now homie... kinda in a bind.... be nice to be watching spiderman in theaters knowing im gettin a bigbody lac  from beto  in the mail lol
> *


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 05:55 AM~7800987
> *PAYPAL ON THE 5th
> *


i might have to see if i can get some dough up too .. 

hey beto (if your selling the fleet ..how much for the fleet with the chrome grill and bumpers .. and maybe even the undies chromed from the impala kit +chrome exaust? 

i havent done a model in a while 

and i too am in a bind ...fines and moving to a bigger crib :biggrin: more room for my models! good thing is i just started working again last week


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 30 2007, 07:05 AM~7801929
> *i might have to see if i can get some dough up too ..
> 
> hey beto (if your selling the fleet ..how much for the fleet with the chrome grill and bumpers .. and maybe even the undies chromed from the impala kit +chrome exaust?
> ...


sorry but not offering the chrome


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR MAILBOX...MY ADDRESS IS ON THE ENVELOPE THANKS HOMIE,,


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE, GOING TO THE CASTER TODAY. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED. REMEMBER TO GET YOUR PAYMENT IN BY MAY 4th OR PAYPAL BY MAY 5tH, TRYING TO HELP SOME OF YOU OUT BY EXTENDING PAYMENT DATE. THANKS, beto


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

PAYPAL PAYMENT WILL BE MADE MAY 4TH FOR 2 MAYBE 3 CADDY'S :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@Apr 30 2007, 01:30 PM~7804661
> *PAYPAL PAYMENT WILL BE MADE MAY 4TH FOR 2 MAYBE 3 CADDY'S  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 25 2007, 10:43 PM~7775043
> *can i get just a set of grill and bumpers? lol
> *


hope it's not 60 just for these :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2007, 02:52 PM~7804842
> *hope it's not 60 just for these  :dunno:
> *


THE GRILL ANDE BUMPER'S COME WITH THE CADILLAC. BUT NOT CHROMED :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 30 2007, 04:58 PM~7804889
> *THE GRILL ANDE BUMPER'S COME WITH THE CADILLAC. BUT NOT CHROMED :biggrin:
> *


but i don't want the cadillac, lol I just need some bumpers for the caddy i got sitting here painted and ready to assemble, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2007, 02:59 PM~7804892
> *but i don't want the cadillac, lol I just need some bumpers for the caddy i got sitting here painted and ready to assemble, lol
> *


GIVE ME A CALL BRO I GOT YOU.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2007, 01:52 PM~7804842
> *hope it's not 60 just for these  :dunno:
> *


SORRY RYAN, I MEANT TO PM YOU ON THE BUMPERS. I'LL FIND OUT ALSO HOW MUCH THEY WILL COST.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 01:19 PM~7803969
> *THANKS EVERYONE, GOING TO THE CASTER TODAY. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED. REMEMBER TO GET YOUR PAYMENT IN BY MAY 4th OR PAYPAL BY MAY 5tH, TRYING TO HELP SOME OF YOU OUT BY EXTENDING PAYMENT DATE. THANKS, beto
> *


thank you beto....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 30 2007, 03:43 PM~7805602
> *thank you beto....
> *


I WANT TO THANK MRBIGGS FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN. LONG HOURS AND CHOPPING UP AND WELDING TOGETHER AND SHIT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 05:02 PM~7805759
> *I WANT TO THANK MRBIGGS FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN. LONG HOURS AND CHOPPING UP AND WELDING TOGETHER AND SHIT.
> *


x2 thanks biggs :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 12:19 PM~7803969
> *THANKS EVERYONE, GOING TO THE CASTER TODAY. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED. REMEMBER TO GET YOUR PAYMENT IN BY MAY 4th OR PAYPAL BY MAY 5tH, TRYING TO HELP SOME OF YOU OUT BY EXTENDING PAYMENT DATE. THANKS, beto
> *


YIKESSSSSS :0 HOW BOUT ME BETO?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I know its unlikely but is anyone willing to grab up an extra and hang onto it til the end of the month? I really want to grab one up, but im facked for money until the 29th of may. (tryin to throw together a 25th anniv for the parents) I have a great solid trade/buying rep on a few different boards and 85 positive feedbacks on ebay, I will not stick someone with it.
pm or email me [email protected] if your willing to help a brother out. ill even sweeten it up by throwing in an kit i have, or something.

thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 30 2007, 05:02 PM~7806192
> *YIKESSSSSS :0  HOW BOUT ME BETO?
> *


EDDIE, I'LL CALL THIS WEEK TO PICK UP CADDY AND PAYMENT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 30 2007, 05:12 PM~7806274
> *I know its unlikely but is anyone willing to grab up an extra and hang onto it til the end of the month? I really want to grab one up, but im facked for money until the 29th of may. (tryin to throw together a 25th anniv for the parents) I have a great solid trade/buying rep on a few different boards and 85 positive feedbacks on ebay, I will not stick someone with it.
> pm or email me [email protected] if your willing to help a brother out. ill even sweeten it up by throwing in an kit i have, or something.
> 
> ...


PM ME


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 10:29 PM~7808822
> *EDDIE, I'LL CALL THIS WEEK TO PICK UP CADDY AND PAYMENT
> *



ORALE BETO I WAS STARTING TO PANIC :biggrin: ...JUST LET ME KNOW THE DAY BEFORE SO I CAN BRING THE MONEY N CAR WITH ME TO WORK


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 29 2007, 09:36 PM~7800146
> *IF I WERE TO DO THAT THE PRICE WILL GO UP.
> *


If it's necessary to raise the price with let's say $10 I think most people can life with that. Perhaps you can offer the kit with or without the chrome bumper set?
Just trying to help you and your customers out here.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 30 2007, 11:30 PM~7808829
> *PM ME
> *


youve got pm buddy


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 1 2007, 12:00 AM~7808939
> *If it's necessary to raise the price with let's say $10 I think most people can life with that. Perhaps you can offer the kit with or without the chrome bumper set?
> Just trying to help you and your customers out here.
> *


thanks j...

as it is im barely able to get this body,and if things dont change for the better soon the scrapyard will be closing and ALL of my stuff will be going up for sale,and priced to move fast as a bulk item...  

im not gonna say more on the homies thread just that,but ill keep my head up anyways....... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 30 2007, 11:00 PM~7808939
> *If it's necessary to raise the price with let's say $10 I think most people can life with that. Perhaps you can offer the kit with or without the chrome bumper set?
> Just trying to help you and your customers out here.
> *


THANK YOU J  

THE IDEA WAS FIRST IN PLACE, BUT WITH THE TIME INVOLVED TO GET THEM PLATED WOULD SET PRODUCTION BACK A FEW MONTHS. THIS WAY EVERYONE CAN HAVE THEIR CARS AND SEND THEIR BUMPERS TO GET CHROMED AND WORK ON THE CADDY. 

I WILL HAVE THE CASTER MAKE EXTRA BUMPERS TO HAVE CHROMED AND FOR THE 2 DOOR WE WILL HAVE THAT OPTION. AND THERE WOULD NOT BE A TIME WAIT BECAUSE OF THE CHROMING.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 30 2007, 10:49 PM~7808899
> *ORALE BETO I WAS STARTING TO PANIC :biggrin: ...JUST LET ME KNOW THE DAY BEFORE SO I CAN BRING THE MONEY N CAR WITH ME TO WORK
> *


KOOL


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 08:41 AM~7809591
> *I WILL HAVE THE CASTER MAKE EXTRA BUMPERS TO HAVE CHROMED AND FOR THE 2 DOOR WE WILL HAVE THAT OPTION. AND THERE WOULD NOT BE A TIME WAIT BECAUSE OF THE CHROMING.
> *



Good idea!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Beto ... your PM box is full


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 1 2007, 09:04 AM~7810789
> *Beto  ... your PM box is full
> *


THANKS. TRY IT NOW


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

PAYMENT JUST SENT FOR 2 OF THEM.... I WILL SEND PAYMENT FOR 1 OR 2 MORE ON FRIDAY THANKS BETO.
RO.............. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@May 1 2007, 05:23 PM~7814134
> *PAYMENT JUST SENT FOR 2 OF THEM.... I WILL SEND PAYMENT FOR 1 OR 2 MORE ON FRIDAY THANKS BETO.
> RO.............. :biggrin:
> *


BETO

THANK YOU,


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

did ya get the last pm beto?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

damn, wanna see some buildup threads on these..


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

pm sent, did ya get it?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

LEMME KNOW WHEN IT SHOWS BETO....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 12:45 PM~7828247
> *LEMME KNOW WHEN IT SHOWS BETO....
> *


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

beto.... 
-have you got my pm's? i have been trying to contact you for about 4 or 5 days now but i have a feeling you're not getting my messages.... let me know if you are gonna have any of these kits available... i have paypal and i'm ready to purchase one.... just need to know your paypal so i can do the transaction.... thanx.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 4 2007, 08:12 AM~7833424
> *beto....
> -have you got my pm's? i have been trying to contact you for about 4 or 5 days now but i have a feeling you're not getting my messages.... let me know if you are gonna have any of these kits available... i have paypal and i'm ready to purchase one.... just need to know your paypal so i can do the transaction.... thanx.
> *


I got it homie. I think he's having problems whith his pm center. He will get back with you asap bro.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 4 2007, 09:17 AM~7833464
> *I got it homie.  I think he's having problems whith his pm center.  He will get back with you asap bro.
> *



- thanx, biggs..
- for a minute there i thought i did something wrong... 
- you coming down for that may 20th show here in houston that buggs and helen
are organizing?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 4 2007, 08:50 AM~7833675
> *- thanx, biggs..
> - for a minute there i thought i did something wrong...
> - you coming down for that may 20th show here in houston that buggs and helen
> ...


im going to try and make it. right now it's like 50/50 .


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 4 2007, 07:12 AM~7833424
> *beto....
> -have you got my pm's? i have been trying to contact you for about 4 or 5 days now but i have a feeling you're not getting my messages.... let me know if you are gonna have any of these kits available... i have paypal and i'm ready to purchase one.... just need to know your paypal so i can do the transaction.... thanx.
> *



DIDN'T GET YOUR PM's, IF YOUR REFFERING TO THE BIG BODY? I NEED YOUR PAYPAL PAYMENT BY TOMORROW. I AM GOING TO THE CASTERS TO LET HIM KNOW HOW MANY TO CAST. MY PAYPAL ADDY IS: [email protected]
I ALSO HAVE THE DONOR KIT THAT WORKS WITH IT. THANKS, beto


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

PM SENT BETO :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HEY BETO I JUST SENT PAYMENT FOR 2 MORE SO THATS A TOTAL OF 4 I PRE-ORDERED.
THANKS 
RO......... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll have to pass on this..... really want one but i got other obligations to take care of right now.... hopefully i'll have things squared away for round two or the 2-door with chrome...


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

x2... i missed out... ran into problems too.... wish it would've been sooner like when i bought the cutty... but ill pick one up sooner or later.... and thats a bet beto  ...... spiderman was koo though lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

did it make it there yet beto?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2007, 12:42 AM~7838474
> *did it make it there yet beto?
> *


YES GOT IT FRIDAY, THANK YOU. I HAVE TO SOMETIME PUT NAMES WITH FORUM NAMES TOGETHER, WISH EVERYONE WOULD SEND THEIR LIL NAMES ALSO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 5 2007, 01:17 PM~7839581
> *YES GOT IT FRIDAY, THANK YOU. I HAVE TO SOMETIME PUT NAMES WITH FORUM NAMES TOGETHER, WISH EVERYONE WOULD SEND THEIR LIL NAMES ALSO.
> *


mine LIL name is Mini! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2007, 11:50 AM~7839880
> *mine  LIL    name  is  Mini!  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY DAVID I DID NOT RECEIVE ANYTHING FROM MINI :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Shit i Didnt beto But I think you know who I am If not Aaron Garcia.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 5 2007, 12:17 PM~7839965
> *Shit i Didnt beto But I think you know who I am If not Aaron Garcia.
> *


I GOT YOU AARON :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool Dogg. Hay did you like that other shit that I sent you???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@May 5 2007, 12:23 PM~7839990
> *Cool Dogg. Hay did you like that other shit that I sent you???
> *


THANKS, SURE DID GONNA PAINT IT AND SET IN THE DIO.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 5 2007, 12:28 PM~7840011
> *THANKS, SURE DID GONNA PAINT IT AND SET IN THE DIO.
> *


RODAWG= ROLANDO :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

mine was CASH :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 5 2007, 11:17 AM~7839581
> *YES GOT IT FRIDAY, THANK YOU. I HAVE TO SOMETIME PUT NAMES WITH FORUM NAMES TOGETHER, WISH EVERYONE WOULD SEND THEIR LIL NAMES ALSO.
> *


MINE SHOULD BE EASY.....IM THE ONLY ONE I SEEN IN HERE FROM OLYMPIA.WASHINGTON...... :biggrin: 

BUT YEAH MY NAME IS KEVIN CARPENTER....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS GUYS, JUST NEED TO FIGURE A FEW OUT


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't remember if I put my name down when i sent the payment but it' Joshua Murray.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN i wish i can afford one of these things, i can havew some EVIL ideas LOL


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

my payment was sent. Mike B. from knoxville, tn. thanks beto.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

EDDIE G. 
KANSAS CITY, MO.

I SENT YOU 2 DIFFRENT M/O'S


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

VISISTED THE CASTER THIS WEEKEND AND THE CADDY IS COMING OUT KLEAN.
HE SHOULD BE READY TO POUR RESIN IN A WEEK OR TWO. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED. I BROUGHT MY CAM, AND THE BATTERIES WERE DEAD. I'LL GET SOME SHOTS ON NEXT VISIT.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 14 2007, 12:31 PM~7899918
> *VISISTED THE CASTER THIS WEEKEND AND THE CADDY IS COMING OUT KLEAN.
> HE SHOULD BE READY TO POUR RESIN IN A WEEK OR TWO. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED. I BROUGHT MY CAM, AND THE BATTERIES WERE DEAD. I'LL GET SOME SHOTS ON NEXT VISIT.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 14 2007, 10:31 AM~7899918
> *VISISTED THE CASTER THIS WEEKEND AND THE CADDY IS COMING OUT KLEAN.
> HE SHOULD BE READY TO POUR RESIN IN A WEEK OR TWO. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED. I BROUGHT MY CAM, AND THE BATTERIES WERE DEAD. I'LL GET SOME SHOTS ON NEXT VISIT.
> *



:0 :0 :0 THANKS TO THE ALL THE GUYS THAT MADE THIS HAPPEN!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 14 2007, 10:31 AM~7899918
> *VISISTED THE CASTER THIS WEEKEND AND THE CADDY IS COMING OUT KLEAN.
> HE SHOULD BE READY TO POUR RESIN IN A WEEK OR TWO. I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED. I BROUGHT MY CAM, AND THE BATTERIES WERE DEAD. I'LL GET SOME SHOTS ON NEXT VISIT.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

IS THERE ANY UPDATES YET????? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@May 20 2007, 05:53 PM~7942832
> *IS THERE ANY UPDATES YET????? :biggrin:
> *


DANG HOMIE BE PATIENT......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 20 2007, 06:08 PM~7942966
> *DANG HOMIE BE PATIENT......
> *


x-2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YEAH "BE PATIENT...... "
THE CAST IS COMING OUT KLEAN. ALOT OF WORK WAS PUT INTO THIS BY MRBIGGS AND THE CASTER. FOR THOSE WHO PREORDERED ARE GOING TO BE PLEASED WITH THIS RESIN. THE CADDY IS VERY DETAILED. FOR THOSE WHO DID NOT PREORDER WILL HAVE TO BID ON EBAY. THESE WILL GO FOR OVER $100.00 

AGAIN THANKS PRIMO FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN.

PREORDERS FOR 2 DOOR WITH CHROME BUMPERS COMING SOON.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 20 2007, 11:00 PM~7945434
> *YEAH "BE PATIENT...... "
> THE CAST IS COMING OUT KLEAN. ALOT OF WORK WAS PUT INTO THIS BY MRBIGGS AND THE CASTER. FOR THOSE WHO PREORDERED ARE GOING TO BE PLEASED WITH THIS RESIN. THE CADDY IS VERY DETAILED. FOR THOSE WHO DID NOT PREORDER WILL HAVE TO BID ON EBAY. THESE WILL GO FOR OVER $100.00
> 
> ...



aaawwwwwww shit!!! :0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

ur gonna have to put me down for those kits too beto!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@May 20 2007, 10:33 PM~7945597
> *ur gonna have to put me down for those kits too beto!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 20 2007, 11:00 PM~7945434
> *YEAH "BE PATIENT...... "
> THE CAST IS COMING OUT KLEAN. ALOT OF WORK WAS PUT INTO THIS BY MRBIGGS AND THE CASTER. FOR THOSE WHO PREORDERED ARE GOING TO BE PLEASED WITH THIS RESIN. THE CADDY IS VERY DETAILED. FOR THOSE WHO DID NOT PREORDER WILL HAVE TO BID ON EBAY. THESE WILL GO FOR OVER $100.00
> 
> ...


     :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:      


dammit and i cant afford another resin.....and i know my other idea wont work.....none of em seem to ever...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 20 2007, 08:00 PM~7945434
> *YEAH "BE PATIENT...... "
> THE CAST IS COMING OUT KLEAN. ALOT OF WORK WAS PUT INTO THIS BY MRBIGGS AND THE CASTER. FOR THOSE WHO PREORDERED ARE GOING TO BE PLEASED WITH THIS RESIN. THE CADDY IS VERY DETAILED. FOR THOSE WHO DID NOT PREORDER WILL HAVE TO BID ON EBAY. THESE WILL GO FOR OVER $100.00
> 
> ...


missed the last "boat"...... can't miss this one... how much money do i have to hide from my wife? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2007, 06:57 PM~7951190
> *missed the last "boat"...... can't miss this one... how much money do i have to hide from my wife?  :biggrin:
> *


i wish i had that option.

ill sell you my 4door for 69 shipped......  


I REALLY REALLY WANNA GET ME A 2DR... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PICKED UP CADDY FROM CASTER. CHECK IT OUT, HE IS ALMOST DONE WITH IT AND JUST NEEDS A FEW TOUCH UPS. I PICKED IT UP TO BRING TO THE SHOW ON SATYRDAY IN MERCED. THE FRONT BUMPER, GRILL AND LIGHTS ARE ONE. THE FRONT BUMPER WERE CUT JUST LIKE THE REAL CAR. HE SAID HE SHOULD START TO POUR BY MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK......YEAH!!!!!!!! :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT FOR MINE. ALSO HE WILL START ON THE 2 DOOR ONCE HE MAKES THE FIRST CADDY. AGAIN, I LIKE TO THANK BIGGS FOR MAKIN THIS POSSIBLE. GRACIAS PRIMO.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

A FEW MORE


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

nice caddy beto.....


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE BIG BODY THIS WEEKEND BETO....LOOKS SICK BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT UHM WHAT HAPPEND TO THE FRONT BUMPER GAURDS AND THE CADDY EMBLEMS ON THE VINYL TOP????? LOL WHAT KIT DO WE HAVE TO USE TO GET THE 96 SIDE MIRRORS? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 7 2007, 09:02 PM~8064047
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE BIG BODY THIS WEEKEND BETO....LOOKS SICK BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT UHM WHAT HAPPEND TO THE FRONT BUMPER GAURDS AND THE CADDY EMBLEMS ON THE VINYL TOP????? LOL WHAT KIT DO WE HAVE TO USE TO GET THE 96 SIDE MIRRORS? :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT NEEDS FIXIN, 94 IMPALA KIT MIRRORS


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

cant wait to get mine!! Ive already got some ideas on the drawing board!

great job it looks excellent!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn im gonna have to save some cash for the 2 door now!!
guess ill be puttin in for overtime at work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

OH SHIT!!!! can't wait for these. :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 7 2007, 08:12 PM~8063262
> *PICKED UP CADDY FROM CASTER. CHECK IT OUT, HE IS ALMOST DONE WITH IT AND JUST NEEDS A FEW TOUCH UPS. I PICKED IT UP TO BRING TO THE SHOW ON SATYRDAY IN MERCED. THE FRONT BUMPER, GRILL AND LIGHTS ARE ONE. THE FRONT BUMPER WERE CUT JUST LIKE THE REAL CAR. HE SAID HE SHOULD START TO POUR BY MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK......YEAH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT FOR MINE. ALSO HE WILL START ON THE 2 DOOR ONCE HE MAKES THE FIRST CADDY. AGAIN, I LIKE TO THANK BIGGS FOR MAKIN THIS POSSIBLE. GRACIAS PRIMO.
> 
> 
> ...


fukking klean 

can't wait.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i cant wait to get my 2dr....:biggrin:

those are comin out extremely clean beto,

and thanks biggs for helping make it happen,actually thanks to all that helped make it happen...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TAKING A FEW MORE ORDERS. CASTER TO START POURING THIS WEEK. I WILL HAVE 6 EXTRAS FOR SALE @ $80.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPNG, ONCE THESE ARE GONE IT'S OFF TO EBAY. THESE WILL SELL WELL OVER $120.00 OR MORE ON EBAY.

PRE ORDER FOR 2 DOOR BIG BODY WILL BE SOME TIME NEXT WEEK. FOR QUESTIONS PM ME.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO PRIMO! PM ME I NEED A 2 DOOR AND A 4 DOOR!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 23 2007, 09:31 AM~8160813
> *TAKING A FEW MORE ORDERS. CASTER TO START POURING THIS WEEK. I WILL HAVE 6 EXTRAS FOR SALE @ $80.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPNG, ONCE THESE ARE GONE IT'S OFF TO EBAY. THESE WILL SELL WELL OVER $120.00 OR MORE ON EBAY.
> 
> PRE ORDER FOR 2 DOOR BIG BODY WILL BE SOME TIME NEXT WEEK. FOR QUESTIONS PM ME.
> *


my order for a 2dr is already in......  


just pm me that info i needed please.. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Price on 2 door?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 23 2007, 09:31 AM~8160813
> *
> PRE ORDER FOR 2 DOOR BIG BODY WILL BE SOME TIME NEXT WEEK. FOR QUESTIONS PM ME.
> *



Already got the 4 door coming. Can't wait for the 2 door. :0 :0 :0 

AND THANKS AGAIN FOR MAKING THIS POSSIBLE.  :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

IS THE DEAL STILL ON BETO? :biggrin: I GOT THA DINERO FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

OH YEA DEFINATELY PUT ME DOWN FOR SOME OF THOSE 2 DOORS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

clean, focker..... :thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

much respect 2 biggs, beto, and any one who put hands on project !!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jun 23 2007, 07:18 PM~8163615
> *IS THE DEAL STILL ON BETO? :biggrin:  I GOT THA DINERO FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


I'LL CALL YOU LATER TODAY EDDIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the 2-door will have chrome right?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2007, 03:10 AM~8170081
> *the 2-door will have chrome right?
> *


YES, Chrome Bumpers


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 25 2007, 06:16 AM~8170228
> *YES, Chrome Bumpers
> *


YES!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I HAVE 4 MORE LEFT AT $80.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPING, AFTER THESE 4 ARE SOLD THEY WILL GO ON EBAY. DO NOT MISS OUT ON A GREATLY REMASTERED DETAILED BIG BODY.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

hay beto i want a 2dr convert


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 25 2007, 10:23 PM~8177025
> *I HAVE 4 MORE LEFT AT $80.00 PLUS $5.00 SHIPPING, AFTER THESE 4 ARE SOLD THEY WILL GO ON EBAY. DO NOT MISS OUT ON A GREATLY REMASTERED DETAILED BIG BODY.
> *


I WOULD LIKE ONE BUT CAN'T PAY UNTIL MONDAY/TUESDAY. THATS WHEN IHOPEFULLY GET PAY'D.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 26 2007, 02:14 PM~8181322
> *I WOULD LIKE ONE BUT CAN'T PAY UNTIL MONDAY/TUESDAY. THATS WHEN IHOPEFULLY GET PAY'D.
> *


PM ME


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Any updates on the 4 door models? When will they ship and when will they be done?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jul 3 2007, 12:30 AM~8224220
> *Any updates on the 4 door models? When will they ship and when will they be done?
> *


I think he said they were to start pouring this upcomming week, but I could be wrong, probly a little while yet.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be chillin to get my 2dr by christmas......:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 3 2007, 06:29 PM~8230054
> *ill be chillin to get my 2dr by christmas......:biggrin:
> *


2 DOOR SHOULD BE FASTER TO CAST. ONCE THE 4 DOOR IS DONE HE WILL START ON THE 2 DOOR. TALK TO CASTER TODAY AND FINAL TOUCHES ARE DONE. (EMBLEMS)


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 3 2007, 11:10 PM~8231735
> *2 DOOR SHOULD BE FASTER TO CAST. ONCE THE 4 DOOR IS DONE HE WILL START ON THE 2 DOOR. TALK TO CASTER TODAY AND FINAL TOUCHES ARE DONE. (EMBLEMS)
> *


:thumbsup:

you know im patient homie......

pm me with whats left on my billing for the 2dr....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BIG BODIES WILL BE READY FOR SHIPPING BY END OF NEXT WEEK. SOME WILL BE READY BEGINNING OF WEEK, BUT I WILL SHIP IN ORDER THAT PAYMENT WAS RECEIVED. IF YOU HAVE CHANGED YOUR ADDY PLEASE PM ME. IF I SPELLED YOUR NAME WRONG PLEASE CORRECT ME. I STILL HAVE 3 ORDERS LEFT. PM ME IF INTERESTED. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PAYMENTS. ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK MRBIGGS AND MY CASTER FOR MAKING THIS POSSIBLE.

Manny Ortiz
Aaron Garcia
Anthony Rios
Jose Rivera
Armando Flores
Jervies  
Travis Dillman
Renato Silva
David Rodriquez
Benny Romo
Joshua Murry
Rolando DeSouza
Sameena Awan
Eddie Liera
Kevin Carpenter
Ismael Villarruel
William Bales
Ronald Heitkotter
Eddie
Mike MKD904
Mike Mathers


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

wow, I missed this whole topic... so the 4 doors are no longer, except on ebay?

how much for the 2 doors? and when is payment due?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 10 2007, 12:04 AM~8272469
> *BIG BODIES WILL BE READY FOR SHIPPING BY END OF NEXT WEEK. SOME WILL BE READY BEGINNING OF WEEK, BUT I WILL SHIP IN ORDER THAT PAYMENT WAS RECEIVED. IF YOU HAVE CHANGED YOUR ADDY PLEASE PM ME. IF I SPELLED YOUR NAME WRONG PLEASE CORRECT ME. I STILL HAVE 3 ORDERS LEFT. PM ME IF INTERESTED. THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PAYMENTS. ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK MRBIGGS AND MY CASTER FOR MAKING THIS POSSIBLE.
> 
> Manny Ortiz
> ...


im on order for the 2dr....
hence the deal we spoke about  
just lemme know what else i owe big homie :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 10 2007, 04:26 PM~8278082
> *wow, I missed this whole topic... so the 4 doors are no longer, except on ebay?
> 
> how much for the 2 doors? and when is payment due?
> *


STILL HAVE 3 LEFT. $80.00 PLUS $5.00 FOR SHIPPING


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 10 2007, 12:04 AM~8272469
> *Big PROPS to everyone that had something to do with the making of these!!  Thank you guys so much. :cheesy:*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx Beto! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 10 2007, 09:45 PM~8280230
> *STILL HAVE 3 LEFT. $80.00 PLUS $5.00 FOR SHIPPING
> *



I think if I was to get one I'd rather have the 2 door w/ chrome anyway... I got a lot of bills to pay and I'll be (hopefully) moving into an apartment soon so I probably won't be able to for quite a while, but if they will be semi-mass produced then I still have a chance to get one in the future. it's not something that I absolutely MUST have but I think it would be cool, you should make a package that has the body, the impala kit, the chrome bumpers, and some pegasus wheels/tires. it would be a big initial investment but having all the pieces come at once would be worth it...for me anyway


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

trust me sleepy they worth it...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

i c my name n there sum where...

THANKS FOR THE HOOKIN' US UP WITH THESE BADD-AZZ CADDILACS...

H.H


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CHECK IT OUT. I WAS AT THE CASTERS TODAY AND HE STARTED POURING. I DID NOT WANT TO TAKE ANY CARS YET UNTIL HE HAD MORE DONE. I WILL PICK SOME UP ON WEDNESDAY AND START TO SHIP BY END OF WEEK. HERE'S A FEW PIC'z OF HOW THEY CAME OUT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Cant wait to build a four dr someday ! 



Fellas dont forget to place your orders on the 2dr's !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

looks killer. cant wait to get one and start on it. thanks to everyone envolved, always wanted this body style.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i would like to place an order for one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

BETO GET AT ME ABOUT WHAT WE SPOKE ABOUT HOMIE...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 13 2007, 07:35 PM~8305247
> *BETO GET AT ME ABOUT WHAT WE SPOKE ABOUT HOMIE...
> *


HAVE NOT FORGOT, WORKING ON A DEAL


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks great!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0   THEY LOOK GOOD PRIMO.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Bigg's hit me back on my Fleety ok?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2007, 11:32 PM~8305864
> *Bigg's hit me back on my Fleety ok?
> 
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 13 2007, 11:06 PM~8305729
> *HAVE NOT FORGOT, WORKING ON A DEAL
> *


thank you homie,


ya kinda had me wonderin when i saw my name on the list..


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

DAM those are nice.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

Damn! i think i may have to get a two door. Those are NICE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT...... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I WILL POST ON HERE WHEN YOUR CADDY SHIPPED. IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

i can't believe i'm not gettin one..... wish i had the extra cash


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn them turnd out pretty clean..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 09:31 PM~8468643
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> i can't believe i'm not gettin one..... wish i had the extra cash
> *


 I DO HAVE LAWAWAY....PM ME FOR DETAILS


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

those came out really nice. dear santa i want one of these.:biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 3 2007, 10:25 PM~8468625
> *I WILL POST ON HERE WHEN YOUR CADDY SHIPPED. IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT. THANK YOU, beto
> 
> 
> ...


iz all good BIGG DAWG i know it takes time to perfect a product...
specialy resin....
THANKS ....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S A MOCK UP, '94 TAXI CAPRICE INTERIOR, '94 IMPALA WILL FIT JUST RIGHT, FRONT WINDOW FITS LIKE A GLOVE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those turned out nice Beto.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 3 2007, 07:39 PM~8468681
> *I DO HAVE LAWAWAY....PM ME FOR DETAILS
> *



pm sent


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

turned out awesome. cant wait to get mine and get started.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 3 2007, 10:51 PM~8468730
> *HERE'S A MOCK UP, '94 TAXI CAPRICE INTERIOR, '94 IMPALA WILL FIT JUST RIGHT, FRONT WINDOW FITS LIKE A GLOVE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 2 DOOR


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like a damn caddy dealer lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 4 2007, 01:00 PM~8471289
> *looks like a damn caddy dealer lol
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice caddys tho i want 71 thru 74 caprices i know you got them beto just need funds lol


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

those are beautiful.............................................................8-ball....ask santa if he'll get one too :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hell yea bro, can't wait. 


You got any more donor kits?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 4 2007, 03:10 PM~8471844
> *hell yea bro,  can't wait.
> You got any more donor kits?
> *


SURE DO, I ORDER A CASE FOR THAT PURPOSE. PM ME. DONOR KITS ARE ONLY $10.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks excellent!! Can't wait to juice one of those!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

and i can't wait for you to do it!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 5 2007, 11:32 AM~8476316
> *and i can't wait for you to do it!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 5 2007, 11:32 AM~8476316
> *and i can't wait for you to do it!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Anthony Rios****5ea.
Jose Rivera****1ea.
Armando Flores****1ea.
Jervies ****1ea.
Travis Dillman****1ea.
Renato Silva****1ea.
David Rodriquez****2ea. plus 2 kits
Benny Romo****1ea.
Joshua Murry****2ea. plus 2 kits
Rolando DeSouza****2ea. 
Sameena Awan****2ea.
Eddie Liera****1ea.
Kevin Carpenter****traded for 2 door
Ismael Villarruel****2ea.
William Bales****1ea.
Ronald Heitkotter****1ea.
Eddie****3ea.
Mike MKD904****1 ea.
Mike Mathers****2ea.
Danilo Larios****1ea. plus kit and #1109
Charles Gardner****1ea.
Raymundo Gomez****2ea.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 5 2007, 10:36 PM~8480862
> *10.</span>
> Jose Rivera****1ea.
> Armando Flores****1ea.
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 5 2007, 10:36 PM~8480862
> *Anthony Rios****5ea.
> Jose Rivera****1ea.
> Armando Flores****1ea.
> ...


NIce BETO let me know when the 2dr convert are ready to pre order.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 5 2007, 10:36 PM~8480862
> *Anthony Rios****5ea.
> Jose Rivera****1ea.
> Armando Flores****1ea.
> ...



Hey Beto, you can hold mine until I get a donor kit from ya. Save us both some time and money. Hopefully I can get one friday. Thanks bro.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

those with the caprice kits how much you want fore your bodys


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just got mine in the mail .THANKS BETO and every one that had soomething to do with getting this DONE>


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 5 2007, 10:36 PM~8480862
> *Anthony Rios****5ea.
> Jose Rivera****1ea.
> Armando Flores****1ea.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i upgraded......

beto more money headed your way soon homie...you have my word..

im gonna use a 94 impala kit for mine,at least i hope that works fine...


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HAVE TO SAY BETO........THE BIG BODIES CAME OUT CLEAN ASS HELL. JUST CURIOUS THO WHY DID THE CASTER CHANGE THE SKIRT LINES ON IT N THE REAR TAIL LIGHTS....BIGGZ HAD THEM CORRECT TO BEGIN WITH :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 12 2007, 08:03 PM~8538588
> *HAVE TO SAY BETO........THE BIG BODIES CAME OUT CLEAN ASS HELL. JUST CURIOUS THO WHY DID THE CASTER CHANGE THE SKIRT LINES ON IT N THE REAR TAIL LIGHTS....BIGGZ HAD THEM CORRECT TO BEGIN WITH :biggrin:
> *


HUM, HE DID NOT DO ANY CHANGES TO SKIRT LINE, I KNOW HE DID SOMETHING TO THE REAR TAIL BASED ON PICTURES I GAVE HIM.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

I NOTICED IT WHEN I WAS COMPARING THE RESIN TO MY 1:1....THE SKIRTS ON THE RESIN ARE TOO WIDE N SQUARISH LOOKIN...THEN ON THE RESIN THAT BIGGZ MADE THEYRE JUST RIGHT...JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE UP (Jun 11, 2007)

NICE.....I WANA BUY ME ONE...... :biggrin: ....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got my body yesterday. Thanks


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 5 2007, 10:36 PM~8480862
> *Anthony Rios****5ea.
> Jose Rivera****1ea.
> Armando Flores****1ea.
> ...


 :cheesy: thanks beto received the cadillacs today they look clean...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

can you use the impala kit for this? or does it have to be the caprice kit? i have an old 96 or whatever yr it is, impala kit to take apart and salvage parts from.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 15 2007, 02:12 PM~8562424
> *can you use the impala kit for this?  or does it have to be the caprice kit?    i have an old 96 or whatever yr it is,  impala kit to take apart and salvage parts from.
> *


SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM FITTING


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 15 2007, 05:12 PM~8562424
> *can you use the impala kit for this?  or does it have to be the caprice kit?    i have an old 96 or whatever yr it is,  impala kit to take apart and salvage parts from.
> *



The Impala stuff will work ! You'll have to sand the impala stamps  off the seats and moset of the caddies weren't bucket seat cars ! Thats the only differance ! And the impala has daul exhaust set up ! The caprice is just single !


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

cool thanks for the info.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

i was just wondering i'm kinda confused on this who is accually selling these caddys ?


p.s i feel stupid for asking so go ahead and clown me :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 16 2007, 02:48 PM~8570001
> *i was just wondering i'm kinda confused on this who is accually selling these caddys ?
> p.s i feel stupid for asking so go ahead and clown me  :biggrin:
> *


betoscustoms is selling the 4 door big bodies


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 16 2007, 12:51 PM~8570026
> *betoscustoms is selling the 4 door big bodies
> *


thank you


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

are these still available ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 21 2007, 03:47 PM~8609466
> *are these still available ?
> *


GOT YOUR PM


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 5 2007, 10:36 PM~8480862
> *Anthony Rios****5ea.
> Jose Rivera****1ea.
> Armando Flores****1ea.
> ...


Beto, Any Idea when these are gonna be shipping.......???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YOUR NEXT ON THE LIST. GOING TO THE CASTERS TOMORROW. I WILL PM YOU


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 27 2007, 03:36 PM~8883223
> *YOUR NEXT ON THE LIST. GOING TO THE CASTERS TOMORROW. I WILL PM YOU
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't wait homie......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

tttizzle......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 2 2008, 06:51 PM~9590929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:41 AM~9595040
> *:cheesy:
> *


quit crying and wait.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:43 AM~9595045
> *quit crying and wait.....
> *


 TRYING TO ...... :cheesy: GONNA SET A RECORD FOR RUNINING A RESIN BODY , HOPE IT COMES PRIMERED..... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 12:44 AM~9595048
> *TRYING TO ...... :cheesy:  GONNA SET A RECORD FOR RUNINING A RESIN BODY , HOPE IT COMES PRIMERED..... :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 03:50 AM~9595070
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


SAD BUT TRUE....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jan 3 2008, 04:44 AM~9595048
> *TRYING TO ...... :cheesy:  GONNA SET A RECORD FOR RUNINING A RESIN BODY , HOPE IT COMES PRIMERED..... :0
> *



when you get your body from beto bring it over and i will clean it up and prep it for you ! 


In all my time of building with resin i have yet ran into as many problems as you have Bobby ! 


But once again the man MINIDREAMS can fix your fuck ups ! DOnt waste your time and deal over lack of prep ! Give me a call when you get the body and i will hook it up !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 09:26 AM~9595432
> *when you get  your  body    from  beto  bring  it over  and  i  will  clean  it up  and  prep  it  for  you !
> In  all  my    time  of  building  with  resin    i  have  yet  ran  into  as  many    problems  as  you  have    Bobby !
> But  once  again  the  man  MINIDREAMS  can  fix  your  fuck ups  !    DOnt  waste  your  time  and  deal  over  lack of  prep  !    Give  me  a  call  when you  get the  body  and  i  will  hook it  up !
> *


LOOK AT THAT!!!

minis turning over a new leaf for 2008!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

mini's the man!! good people!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2008, 07:45 AM~9595482
> *mini's the man!! good people!!!
> *


He's such a sweety!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:twak: :dunno: :angel:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 07:26 AM~9595432
> *when you get  your  body    from  beto  bring  it over  and  i  will  clean  it up  and  prep  it  for  you !
> In  all  my    time  of  building  with  resin    i  have  yet  ran  into  as  many    problems  as  you  have    Bobby !
> But  once  again  the  man  MINIDREAMS  can  fix  your  fuck ups  !    DOnt  waste  your  time  and  deal  over  lack of  prep  !    Give  me  a  call  when you  get the  body  and  i  will  hook it  up !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 2 2008, 06:51 PM~9590929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2008, 04:26 AM~9595432
> *when you get  your  body    from  beto  bring  it over  and  i  will  clean  it up  and  prep  it  for  you !
> In  all  my    time  of  building  with  resin    i  have  yet  ran  into  as  many    problems  as  you  have    Bobby !
> But  once  again  the  man  MINIDREAMS  can  fix  your  fuck ups  !    DOnt  waste  your  time  and  deal  over  lack of  prep  !    Give  me  a  call  when you  get the  body  and  i  will  hook it  up !
> *


 :0 wow.... mini claus...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------

